# Các bệnh lý thường gặp nhất ở trẻ em



## Sim Med (4/10/19)

Các bệnh lý thường gặp nhất ở trẻ em

*1. Viêm tai*
Viêm tai ngoài là hiện tượng nhiễm trùng lớp da mỏng ở khoang tai (khoang tai được tính từ màng nhĩ đến bên ngoài tai), do vi khuẩn, nấm gây ra. Vi khuẩn, nấm ở trong môi trường nước đi vào tai khi cho trẻ bơi lội hoặc khi có dị vật trong tai hay trẻ mắc các bệnh về da cũng là thời điểm nhạy cảm cho vi khuẩn nấm phát triển trong tai.

Vi khuẩn, nấm gây ra viêm tai ngoài với các biểu hiện: đau, ngứa tai, xuất hiện mủ chảy trong tai ra, thính lực giảm.

Viêm tai giữa (tai giữa gồm màng nhĩ và hốc xương tai) là viêm cấp do ứ đọng dịch trong hốc xương tai gây nhiễm trùng mà thành. Ở trẻ em, vòi nhĩ nối hòm tai và họng mũi ngắn nhưng khẩu kính lại lớn hơn so với người trưởng thành nên vi khuẩn gây bệnh, các chất xuất tiết ở mũi họng rất dễ chảy vào hòm tai gây viêm. Viêm tai giữa ở trẻ thường có biểu hiện sốt cao, kém ăn, thính giác kém, đau tai, nôn mửa.

*2. Viêm thanh quản*
Viêm thanh quản là bệnh phổ biến hay gặp vào thời điểm chuyển mùa từ mùa thu sang mùa đông. Nhiệt độ không khí thấp, đường hô hấp của trẻ ngắn và không có lông sưởi như ở người lớn, không khí đi vào hệ thống hô hấp không được làm ấm. Trẻ có nguy cơ bị nhiễm lạnh hệ thanh quản, vi khuẩn, virus cũng dễ dàng xâm nhập gây bệnh cho trẻ.

Hơn nữa trẻ nhỏ hiếu động, hay la hét dẫn đến tình trạng hộp thoại, dây thanh hoạt động quá mức, dễ bị kích ứng gây viêm, nhiễm trùng. Khi các dây thanh quản bị viêm, sưng làm hình dạng các dây bị biến đổi làm biến dạng âm thanh gây các biểu hiện ho, ho khan, khàn tiếng.

*3. Tay chân miệng*
Chân tay miệng là bệnh do hai con virus coxsackievirus A16 và enterovirus 71 gây nhiễm trùng. Hai con virus trên sống ở trong đường tiêu hóa. Chân tay miệng rất dễ xảy ra ở trẻ nhỏ vì hệ miễn dịch của trẻ chưa có khả năng chống virus. Thông qua việc giao tiếp thông thường với các trẻ bị chân tay miệng cũng có thể khiến trẻ mắc bệnh.

Trẻ nhỏ mắc bệnh chân tay miệng thường có các biểu hiện như sốt cao, chán ăn, đau bụng, ho, buồn nôn, loét miệng, trong khoang miệng xuất hiện những nốt đỏ. Mùa xuân, mùa hè, mùa thu là những mùa trẻ rất dễ mắc chân tay miệng. Không khí nóng ẩm là môi trường thích hợp cho các virus chân tay miệng phát triển.

*4. Đau mắt đỏ*
Đau mắt đỏ là bệnh do virus Adenovirus hoặc khi khuẩn liên cầu, tụ cầu, phế cầu gây nhiễm trùng ở mắt. Virus, vi khuẩn đau mắt đỏ sinh sôi trong môi trường có độ ẩm không khí cao, khi thời tiết chuyển từ nắng sang mưa.

Vì vậy khi giao mùa hoặc thời tiết đột ngột thay đổi trẻ nhỏ rất dễ bị bệnh. Bệnh đau mắt đỏ lây qua đường hô hấp, khi tiếp xúc với người bị bệnh. Biểu hiện đặc trưng nhất của bệnh đau mắt đỏ là hiện tượng đỏ mắt, mí mắt sưng nề, mọng, mắt nhiều dử.

*5. Sởi*
Sởi là bệnh do virus sởi gây ra, đây là một loại bệnh truyền nhiễm. Bệnh có nguy cơ lây lan nhanh, virus sởi thông qua các chất tiết của mũi, họng.... của người bệnh lan truyền ra không khí rồi vào đường hô hấp gây bệnh cho trẻ.

Biểu hiện của bệnh sởi ban đầu là sốt cao, biếng ăn, có hiện tượng nổi ban. Nếu không phát hiện, điều trị kịp thời sởi rất dễ gây ra biến chứng như viêm phổi, viêm tai giữa, viêm màng não, tiêu chảy...

*6. Thủy đậu*
Bệnh thuỷ đậu là bệnh truyền nhiễm, do virus thủy đậu gây ra. Bệnh thủy đậu còn có cách gọi khác là bệnh trái lạ. Bệnh lây truyền nhanh qua hệ hô hấp khi tiếp xúc với người bệnh. Thủy đậu là bệnh lý thường gặp nhất ở trẻ em vì trẻ nhỏ không thể tự miễn dịch với virus này.

Bệnh thường có biểu hiện sốt nhẹ, sổ mũi, ho, đau đầu, người mệt mỏi , chán ăn, cơ thể xuất hiện mẩn đỏ, mẩn ngứa... Nếu không phát hiện và điều trị thủy đậu kịp thời rất dễ gây ra các biến chứng thần kinh.

Tiêm chủng vắc xin thuỷ đậu là biện pháp phòng tránh thủy đậu hiệu quả và lâu dài nhất. Với trẻ em việc tiêm ngừa vắc xin thủy đậu càng quan trọng. Nếu gia đình có trẻ nhỏ hãy đưa trẻ tới cơ sở y tế uy tín để tiêm theo đúng liều lượng quy định.

Khoa nhi tại Phòng khám đa khoa SIM Med là địa chỉ tiếp nhận và thăm khám các bệnh lý mà trẻ sơ sinh cũng như trẻ nhỏ dễ mắc phải: sốt virus, sốt vi khuẩn, viêm tai giữa, viêm phổi ở trẻ,....Với trang thiết bị hiện đại, không gian vô trùng, giảm thiểu tối đa tác động cũng như nguy cơ lây lan bệnh. Cùng với đó là sự tận tâm từ các bác sĩ giàu kinh nghiệm chuyên môn với các bệnh nhi, giúp việc thăm khám không còn là nỗi trăn trở của các bậc cha mẹ.


----------

